# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  [Jual] Konishi Karashigoi Doitsu+Sisik and Showa Momotaro+Dainichi

## agent23

Permisi,

Mau ngurangin populasi kolam karena sudah kesesekan, kalau ada yang minat serius silahkan PM   ::   :: 
~ Ikan *diambil di rumah* daerah Meruya - Jakarta Barat    :Car: 


*1. DOITSU KONISHI KARASHIGOI*
  Jenis : Karashigoi
  Ukuran : +/-38 cm
  Age: <1 tahun
  Sex: unknown (Sirip + Pipi halus)
  Breeder : KONISHI FF


*2. KONISHI KARASHIGOI SISIK*
  Jenis : Karashigoi
  Ukuran : +/-41 cm
  Age: <2tahun (baru masuk nisai)
  Sex: unknown (most probably female, sirip + pipi halus)
  Breeder : KONISHI FF


*3. MOMOTARO SHOWA*
  Jenis : Showa
  Ukuran : +/-50 cm
  Age: <2tahun (baru masuk nisai)
  Sex: Unknown (sirip + pipi halus)
  Breeder : MOMOTARO FF


*4. MOMOTARO SHOWA*
  Jenis : Showa
  Ukuran : +/-50 cm
  Age: <2tahun (baru masuk nisai)
  Sex: Unknown (most probably female, sirip + pipi halus)
  Breeder : MOMOTARO FF



*5. CERTIFIKAT DAINICHI SHOWA*
  Jenis : Showa
  Ukuran : +/-40 cm
  Age: < 1 tahun 
  Sex: Unknown (sirip + pipi halus)
  Breeder : DAINICHI FF


*6. MOMOTARO SHOWA*
   Jenis : Showa
   Ukuran : +/-42 cm
   Age: <2tahun (baru masuk nisai)
   Sex: Unknown (most probably female, sirip + pipi halus)
   Breeder : MOMOTARO FF

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## commander

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## windra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aboed

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

PM juga donk

----------


## saitotelo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## roby.g.a

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Koi's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Lupa bilangg...minta pm harganya...

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## broliem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## londowestboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

> Please check your Inbox.
> Sudah di PM semua, kalo masih ada yang belum dapet mungkin Inboxnya full.
> Terima kasih,


inbox saya ga full tp koq ga terima ya ..

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## willyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Koi's

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TITAKOUW

Kang boleh dibisikin harganya... ::

----------


## utzuri77

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aliy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kunyen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TITAKOUW

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

> Permisi,
> 
> Mau ngurangin populasi kolam karena sudah kesesekan, kalau ada yang minat serius silahkan PM   
> ~ Ikan *diambil di rumah* daerah Meruya - Jakarta Barat   
> 
> 
> *1. DOITSU KONISHI KARASHIGOI*
>   Jenis : Karashigoi
>   Ukuran : +/-38 cm
> ...


Biar gampang lihatnya.

----------


## son777

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saitotelo

PM dunk om

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saitotelo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

om saya belum di PM..

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gg88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

